# Diesel off constraint



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a heads up for anyone that was planning on ordering a diesel that was told that the dealership could not order them Well.... They are now available to order at the dealership, so if you are going to order one jump on it quick as GM is not letting the dealerships order very many.. I am able to only order 2!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just a heads up for anyone that was planning on ordering a diesel that was told that the dealership could not order them Well.... They are now available to order at the dealership, so if you are going to order one jump on it quick as GM is not letting the dealerships order very many.. I am able to only order 2!!


May be because there is stock of them sitting. My dealer has like 6 of them hidden in the very far back between volts and malibus. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

This makes me glad the dealer could locate one for me. I am not sure what I would have done if I had to wait this long. 

Not sure what GM is doing with this car. They are not marketing it at all, have yet to see that commercial that is on eBay around here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> This makes me glad the dealer could locate one for me. I am not sure what I would have done if I had to wait this long.
> 
> Not sure what GM is doing with this car. They are not marketing it at all, have yet to see that commercial that is on eBay around here.
> 
> ...


The one where they show a dirty car and hold a cloth under the exhaust tip and no soot gets on the cloth when they rev?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

When I ordered mine back in June my dealer also ordered one for them to put on the lot. I was there for an oil change yesterday and it was still on the lot.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

People don't know about this car yet. I think they would sell in good numbers if the word got out.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I was talking with my salesman last week and he said they are having a hard time selling the Cruze diesel when it is going for $6000 more than a LT. They have 7 on the lot.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Also if anyone does want one let me know and I will order it just as you want so that when you go in to buy there is atleast one on the lot how you would want it.. You would just have to tell the dealer that you are buying it from what dealer "your car" is sitting on and we can trade with them to get you what you want how you want it..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I was talking with my salesman last week and he said they are having a hard time selling the Cruze diesel when it is going for $6000 more than a LT. They have 7 on the lot.


But that's the thing, the target audience isn't the people looking at an LT. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> But that's the thing, the target audience isn't the people looking at an LT.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Exactly, I'd never bought a cruze without this option.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Diesel off constraint


Dang! A day late, and a dollar short for me... J/k. I'm very happy with the one I bought "off the lot". In retrospect, no loss in cancelling my original order.



> Not sure what GM is doing with this car. They are not marketing it at all...


True that... Chevrolet needs to get on the stick. Of course, now that gasoline prices have dropped like a rock, I think the diesel is going to be a tough sell for the mainstream public...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Most the ones I saw were Forest Green. That color really does look nice yet not over the top.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

DieselEnvy said:


> True that... Chevrolet needs to get on the stick. Of course, now that gasoline prices have dropped like a rock, I think the diesel is going to be a tough sell for the mainstream public...


With Gas approaching $3.00 in SouthWest Michigan, Diesel has not budged in two months from $3.84. Yikes.

I thought Diesel by now would be somewhere around $3.35..........

Ken


----------

